

How to launch Pied Piper - christinang89
https://medium.com/@christinang89/how-to-launch-pied-piper-part-1-17c9071f6850

======
skidoo
I remember when Twitter launched, thinking how much better a name Pied Piper
would've been. "Following" would make more sense, but also I like the concept
of piping messages into the pipeworks, instead of tweeting tweets.

On topic, this looks fun though.

